# New to this, want to know which steroids to use?



## Scarface (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi, my name is David and I am completely new to the working out world...I recently got tired of being overweight and started the Atkins diet(low or no carb diet).  I peaked out at 260 at 5'10 and now weigh 223.  I think my ideal weight is 170, but before I lose all that weight I want to get ripped and get in shape and look great and turn the fat I have now into muscle so I won't have to gain it all back later.   I have some friends who take steroids and alot of this confuses me about stacking this and that and I have never worked out much before. How long before you see results if you work out 3-5 days a week?  Me and my friend are pretty dedicated to start working out at our local gym and are starting Monday.  We are both going to take steroids but first want to know what is the most effective safe combination and most common that alot of you use? Thanks alot for any help and I can't wait to start!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 15, 2003)

i'm not going to lecture (i swear) but you yourself said you're new to the "working out world"

there's so much you can achieve with proper diet (you can do better than atkins in my opinion.  it'll help you drop the weight but really isn't the best for athletes due to no refeeds etc) and good training.

you're a long way away from being able to make an informed decision on steroid use.

sounds like you haven't started at the gym yet.  give your body a chance.  you're going to make your best gains when you first start training and eating well.

oh, welcome to im.com!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2003)

a) welcome to the board
b) how old are you?
c) don't go for steroids.....you need to get a healthy diet and good training program in order so that you can take control of your genetic potential.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2003)

You can't turn fat into muscle! Even with steriods. You may even gain more weight. Before starting I would get my diet in order, loose the weight and then consider it.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 15, 2003)

Dude, you have NO business being on the juice if you don't even work out! Besides, putting together a weight lifting cycle for the first time in your life will produce steriod like gains because your body have never had this type of stress placed on it, trust me. You would be a fool to get on being in your position, you don't even know what a steroid is in the first place, do not do it.


----------



## Scarface (Aug 15, 2003)

I am 22, I am glad that I have learned some things from posting my first message, however one of my friends was never a person to work out either, and he began working out 5 days a week at the gym for about a month then got on some type of steroids and did something called a pyramid plan or something like that and has been using for the past 8 months and has had a dramatic gain and looks great.  I think I am going to work out for about a month first, then see what my options are...Thanks alot for the help!


----------



## gr81 (Aug 15, 2003)

a month, HA your muscles won't even be in shape by then, this is a joke, I am telling you, you will make awesome gains without the drugs, all you need to do is string some time together and ytou will see. Try lifting for 2-3 years before you get on, not a month. It is people like you that give steroids a bad name for people like me, why don't you do something as basic as learn about them, b/c if you do you will see that getting on is a mistake. Do you even know what a receptor site is??? how about telling me what the difference between an androgenic and anabolic hormone is???What would you do with excess testosterone converting to estrogen while on, is that bad??? do you even know what an ester is?? if you can't answer these simple questions than you have no business being on.

I am not trying to take you through the ringer scarface, I am just trying to get across the message that you need to take some time and do some research before you make a descision like hopping on drugs, b/c you don't have the knowledge to make an informed one yet. good luck. PS, I like your name.


----------



## BeerHunter (Aug 15, 2003)

I use gear on a fairly regular basis, and I will be another to tell you that you're not ready for it. If you're new to the game, there are alot of other things you should try first. listen to everyone here. If you're dead set on using...... you should at least run as far as you can on the natural course first. This is from someone thats been there.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 15, 2003)

If you want to get down to 170 you dont need steroids. Gear is usually not shunned if the person has been there and done that naturally, knowing how to manipulate diet and training both, because this is what will make gear work its magic. I have come across several people who dont grasp this and come up with one excuse after another why they only gained 5 pounds on thier cycle, and I'm not lying about that either.

If you dont eat or train right, dont bother. Learn to do those two things first, and again if your goal is 170 then there is no reason whatsoever for gear.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 15, 2003)

roids are tricky u never know what's going on inside and i think that's a lot more important than what u see happen on the outside


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2003)

Scarface welcome to IM! 

until you have at least 5 years of solid training under your belt you have no business messing around with steroids.


----------



## SVEN73 (Aug 20, 2003)

Scarface,
 It may be hard to change your mind once it is set on something but listen to the people who explaining steroids to you, they know what they r talking about.
 I'm not going to repeat everything that was already stated even though it is worth repeating. Believe what gr81 said, your body will make steroid-like gains with proper diet & training. (w/o the gear)
 You will not lose weight on the stuff. I did my first cycle at 18 (to play college football ) the biggest thing I got was a light wallet. I wasn't as ready as I thought & did not have access to experienced people like u have on this board.
 Dude listen to your own motivating reason, "your friend grew after a cycle." He probably DID, you said yourself that he was never a gym person & he started training seriously for 8 months. The reason was not the gear, it was the fact that he started training muscles that were not used to being trained! There r no shortcuts to building a quality foundation, you must attain this from hard work.
Don't waste your $. Save it for gym dues, proper foods & maybe a little creatine.
 Not only that, do you really want to jab a needle (every day or 2)into your soft, untrained arse? (no offense but it is true) What about shrinking your yams? (When u get a toned body you will want them (fullsized) for all the fun with the hotties you r gonna get) Don't forget the acne....unless when u take-off your shirt, to show-off the new chest you will get you want to stand agaist a wall all the time to hide your back. Hair-loss....increased aggression, etc....are all more than possible.
  Why not atleast TRY it for a year or 2 without all these problems?
 But hey, it's your call in the end....
**If U take nothing else from this, remember 1 thing, "LISTEN 2 ALL THESE MEN & WOMEN WHO KNOW THEIR SHYT...THEY HAVE RESEARCH THIS STUFF & ALSO SPEAK FROM EXPERIENCE, BOTH GOOD & BAD.
GOOD-LUCK & PEACE-OUT


----------



## regex_1 (Aug 26, 2003)

Listen to then man. I researched steriods when I was 18. I was told by everyone to not take steriods until you have been through many years of weightlifting and have brought your body to the piont that it will not get any bigger. thats what i was told. So I spent 4 years lifting after that and I now have no desire to get any bigger than I am. I am glad I did not take then. You can get big enough on your own.


----------

